# revlon colorstay foundation?



## ochaxoxo (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm a make-up newbie...I am learning how to put on make-up...I don't want to spend a lot of money on it until I've gain experience.  Anyways!  I have not used any liquid foundation...or actually any foundation at all...I am curious about it and would like to try.  I heard about revlon colorstay and would like to try it but I really don't know what is my skin tone color and what revlon color foundation to choose...

Here are some of my pictures:

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/a.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/b.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/c.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/d.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/e.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/f.jpg
http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...thstamps/g.jpg

My skin is horrible... >_<;;  Anyways, I have dry skin on the face and oily on the forehead.  It usually gets really dry around my cheeks and a bit flaky...

Ah!  Someone told me that I am more of an Olive skin tone...and maybe golden...with yellow undertone...Some said I'm more of a tan color?  I really don't know.  But yeah...there are like 20 shades of Revlon color foundations.  I'm not sure which color should I buy...Plus, I'm not sure if they let me try on the foundation in stores.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But...I would like to say Thanks in advance for helping me out!


----------



## foomph (Sep 4, 2008)

Your skin is SO NOT horrible!

I would try "Buff" or the next shade up for your skin tone.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 6, 2008)

Go to the counter and see if there's a tester underneath the products! Cuz I know they have a tray underneath the actual foundation with testers! Or open up the bottle and test it on ur face with ur finger! Or ask someone in the cosmetic's dept to help u. Revlon Colorstay is an awesome foundation with full coverage. I use it and love it and swear by it! But u have such nice skin,  I don't think u should wear foundation..just need a good mositurizer as foundation won't solve that problem!


----------

